# 2006 Deer Season



## JPP (Dec 14, 2006)

This season was very short for me because of overwhelming schedule at work.
I only got to hunt 10 times all season which for me is amazingly LOW. Didn't see any big bucks this year but did get some meat for the freezer. 
I passed this buck twice during bow season as I was waiting for one of the big bucks I see at my camp, but couldn't resist filling a tag with this spikehorn once shotgun season started. 
Passed many shots at does, because I have grown fond of them after seeing them all year round at the camp. Kind of hard to shoot deer that you watch all summer. I guess I am getting soft...


----------



## ShoerFast (Dec 14, 2006)

My deergut says about 145# ?


----------



## JPP (Dec 14, 2006)

ShoerFast said:


> My deergut says about 145# ?



Nah, he was probably 130# live weight.


----------



## ShoerFast (Dec 14, 2006)

Those straps along both sides of of the inside back-bone are about the best eating there is!

If you have never separated them, find them and peel them out, cut them into about 1.5" cookies and pepper it real good, set it on a good size chunk of firewood and crunch it with another. You want to smash it out like a burger. Fry it in "HOT" butter with some fresh garlic, just till the the color is just right, and learn to fight! Just cause your fork is in it, don't claim it in some deer camps!


----------

